# Hello from Richmond, BC



## whydontu (Jun 5, 2021)

new guy from BC. Almost retired, work as a salesman/specialty product designer for a stainless steel distributor. My home shop is a little of everything, main machines are a BB B2227 lathe, BB CT129 mill. Various other bits, CNC engraver, CNC printer on order. Mostly I make tooling and small stuff for my work. At work I have a big Bridgeport clone, a Modern 16x60 lathe, and the most glorious Monarch 62 lathe. Once I retire I won’t have access to the Monarch, so for now I’m researching machines to replace the B2227 and try to get something larger.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 5, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary


----------



## Crankit (Jun 5, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dusty (Jun 5, 2021)

Welcome from Saskatchewan


----------



## trlvn (Jun 5, 2021)

Keep us up to date on your lathe search...we all like to help spend other people's money!! 

Craig


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 5, 2021)

And welcome from the Island.
Do you have an idea of what machines you're looking for? Honest,,,,, we do like to help spend others money, lol


----------



## Hruul (Jun 5, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## whydontu (Jun 5, 2021)

lots of constraints. I live in a townhouse, my shop is the garage, so not a lot of space once you allow for bicycles, motorbike, etc. Want to stay with 120V supply. I don’t need anything much bigger than the B2227, but I‘d commit horrible sins if I could get a lathe that has:
Geared speed changes like the B2227
threading / feed with a gearbox
power cross feed
new with a warranty
D1-4 spindle
I‘ve looked at Busy Bee, King, Jet, Bolton, Bailiegh, Precision Matthews, DRO Pros, KBC, Grizzly and the best I can find is some combination of 4 out of 5. Grizzly used to bring in a 12x24 cut-down version of the generic 12x36, but they discontinued it. Charter Oak Automation also had a 12x24, but they’ve gone belly up.
If anyone knows of another option, I’m all ears


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 6, 2021)

Welcome from SK. Can't help with your want list, but hey in just over 6 months xmas is coming.


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 6, 2021)

I don't know if this ticks your pocket book but it looks like it ticks the other boxes and,,,,, it's just down the road.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-busin...Cb5KmRDQfn-QZEVxSLLb-Iyb-KPMNCO_lGTt7tyMP09cQ


----------



## whydontu (Jun 6, 2021)

It’s from the same guy I bought a couple of other machines - the glorious Monarch 62, and a 54” Webster Bennet vertical axis lathe. The 10x30 is a bit bigger than I want to go, and it‘s 240v. It is a nice machine, I haven't completely ruled out this option.


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 8, 2021)

Since you've bought from Lenmark previously they may swap the the motor to a 110v as part of the deal.
IIRC the lathe is a rebadged HERCUS 260 which is the Australian version of SB. I almost bought one a few years ago but wasn't quick enough on the phone.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 8, 2021)

Another welcome from the Island!


----------



## Johnwa (Jun 8, 2021)

whydontu said:


> It’s from the same guy I bought a couple of other machines - the glorious Monarch 62, and a 54” Webster Bennet vertical axis lathe. The 10x30 is a bit bigger than I want to go, and it‘s 240v. It is a nice machine, I haven't completely ruled out this option.


The motor may be reconnect-able to 120v.


----------

